# Moth



## Stormchase (Nov 19, 2010)

I almost steped on this guy. He was sleeping at my doorstep lol. On the ground. It looked like a leaf! Shot with my 90mm tamron w/ dcr-250 
I was trying to work with the lighting off my flash but couldnt get it where i wanted. 







bad shot but Just to show the camo of this guy...


----------



## rainking (Nov 19, 2010)

Wow, he does look like a leaf. I like the first shot. What magnification are you getting with that 90mm tamron?


----------



## Stormchase (Nov 19, 2010)

I was amazed, walked right by like 7 times looking for bugs lol. 1:1 with just the 90mm and the raynox macro lens adds to that. Not sure on the exact numbers but i think its around +1.5 if im remembering right.


----------



## Overread (Nov 19, 2010)

Was it cold outside? Only both these shots look really "foggy" to me. Exposures and sharpness seem fine otherwise; very good infact; but I can't get over how foggy they both seem (esp the second shot)


----------



## Stormchase (Nov 20, 2010)

Overread said:


> Was it cold outside? Only both these shots look really "foggy" to me. Exposures and sharpness seem fine otherwise; very good infact; but I can't get over how foggy they both seem (esp the second shot)


 No it wasnt too cold. It really buged my on the foggyness. Not sure what happened but I hear ya. my camera did hit the concrete from about 3 feet off my tripod and its been off on the color ever since. Im thinking that might be whats going on but ...  I wasnt going to post them because of my own self pride i guess, but its been a while since i have posted and wanted to get something on here. I see a T2I or 7D in my future tho  Got to get happy with my equipment again.


----------



## Eagleers (Nov 20, 2010)

1st one looks scary


----------



## TheFantasticG (Nov 20, 2010)

Crazy looking moth


----------



## Stormchase (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks, just to add i am newly using my tv for my laptop monitor. it looks fine on my tv so i need to edit on laptop screen  i did sharpen it and bump the contrast already lol.


----------



## pbelarge (Nov 22, 2010)

Are you sure this is not a leaf looking like a moth?



It is amazing what mother nature does. I like the second image, it really gives us an idea of what this moth really looks like. Can you do some editing to clear the image up?


----------



## Stormchase (Nov 22, 2010)

This might be better. bumped the contrast more. got some harsh light going on tho. couldnt do much with the second one without makeing it look overdone.


----------



## Frequency (Nov 22, 2010)

WOW

Excellent shots

Regards


----------

